# The battle has turned in a full scale war



## Gary Max (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup--- The dang Raccoon has declaired war--- last night he broke down a block wall to get a free meal. I started building a nice  big trap several years ago and never did git it finished.
The trip lever is the part I am having trouble with.


----------



## Splat (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh man, good luck with that, bro! They can be smart little critters and leave you doing this :headscratch:


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 17, 2012)

Spat is right, those critters are smart . Leave you scratchin yer noggin on how to trap them. Good luck Gary


----------



## Tom Griffin (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's the solution to your trip lever problem. I hear raccoon meat is pretty good with a nice red wine.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 17, 2012)

Funny----- I don't want to hurt him just give him a new home ----plus I have plenty of venison in the freezer


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's the part that I get stumped at-----the trigger
The white plate is stepped on causeing a downward motion--- the door has to be held open until tripped.:thinking:


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Apr 17, 2012)

Trip wire and a pin holding a cable that holds the door up.

Then you have to latch the door behind him.

Prepare for lots of blood as they try to chew their way out and rip up their mouths. 

I have a large havahart trap and it works great.  Why reinvent the wheel?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 17, 2012)

sic semper tyrannis said:


> Why reinvent the wheel?



Isn't that what we do here?    :lmao:

Here is a link that should give you some ideas for a "trigger" mechanism: http://www.woodcraftwanderings.org/hunting_3.html


Hope this helps,

-Ron


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 17, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> Funny----- I don't want to hurt him just give him a new home ----plus I have plenty of venison in the freezer



Just don't relocate him to Nashville next weekend when you come, we have enough varmits already.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 17, 2012)

Heck I am just about done with this trap---------it is stronger and bigger than a store bought one. I just ran out of get-up-and-go for today.

Ron---Thanks for your post----found just the trigger I needed.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 19, 2012)

I never fight in a war that I ain't going to win-----it has become a way of live. Just about the same as being a ole Mule I guess.:biggrin: Notice the wood blocks on the top----connected a rod from the deck through the block---- tied a wire from the door  with a loop on the end----cut the rod the correct length----Step on the deck pushs the rod down which releases the wire.


----------



## core-oil (Apr 19, 2012)

It has a cute, & sad looking little face, Is it possible to co-habit along side a Racoon ,or are they too self destructive/

  Knowing old soft hearted me i would want to help it


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 19, 2012)

He would rip you apart to get out of the cage. I wear wleding glove the full time and stay far away. I drag the cage with a 4 foot long chain. When the door opens he looks like a bolt of lighting leaving the cage. You can take a pup and make a pet ,but most of the time that does not end well, they are wild animals and are meant to live in the wild.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats on getting the little bugger. :thumbzup:  Where/how far did you go to release him?

-Ron


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 19, 2012)

Ron--- he ain't going to find his way back--------about 5 miles.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 19, 2012)

Gary

Don't get rid of the trap yet, 5 miles is all in a nights travel for them little critters, heck you may have even dropped him off close to his home.

We have a family of them around here, at least 5 that I knew of last year, but have not seen much from them, and fortunately they have not been doing much damage at all, but they sure can get at bird feeders that are supposedly rodent proof.

Walter


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 19, 2012)

It's 5 miles of woods and wet lands------he won't be back but I am sure he has friends. I already have the trap reset for tonight.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Apr 19, 2012)

They love peanut butter and Jelly sandwiches, if you leave one out for them every night soon they will be waiting for you to deliver it and you can do what ever you need at that point.  They are smart but PB&J gets them!


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 20, 2012)

You just never know who's hanging around-------------


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like you have a whole menagerie there. :biggrin:  

-Ron


----------

